# Sweeping floors



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

So I hate sweeping... or vacuuming also LOL

My main floor of my house, which includes my kitchen, dining room, laundry room, main bedroom and bathroom, is all hardwood (bdroom is click wood laminate, laundry room is plain laminate, but it's all the same  )

I hate dragging out my canister vacuum so I use the broom. 
It's fine I guess but the grass seems greener on the other side... the grass being one of those Swiffer vacuum things. Trouble is, I don't want to fork out the dough without knowing how good they work. I bought a swiffer wetjet years ago, and hardly use it b/c I just mop with water. 

Anyone try a swiffer vacuum? Do they pick up stuff good? Were they worth the money?
Or maybe one of those old-fashioned electric broom-things... my grandma had one. Like a very skinny upright vacuum...They don't do good on carpet I recall but not sure. I'll try to find a picture with google. 

Any input or thoughts? Or should I just suck it up and sweep with my ol' broom?


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Oh my.... I have a Swiffer Sweeper Vac.... and LOVE it... I haven't used it in 3 months (due to the fact that my new house here is ALL carpet) but I am having Swiffer Withdraws... LOL.... I can't wait to redo the floors so I can use it....

In my opinion WORTH the money... but that's just my 2 cents....


----------



## Cattle&Cupcakes (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a roomba at one point-one of those auto-vacuumers? It was a GODSEND. I highly recommend them!


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

We are on our second Swiffer Sweeper and love them! The first one got used so much over a period of two years, that the motor and battery gave out. It is worth all 30 dollars paid for it. The entire bottom level of our home is hard wood floor and it keeps them looking really nice! The battery life between charges is really good. About 30 minutes!


----------



## Cattle&Cupcakes (Jan 13, 2009)

Do the swiffer sweepers work on linoleum as well?


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Cattle&Cupcakes said:


> Do the swiffer sweepers work on linoleum as well?


Yes. They work nicely on everything except carpet of course. I can't wait to redo our house, so I can use mine again. I'm tired of carpet.


----------



## heritagefarmer (Apr 30, 2006)

I find mine only lasts about as long as it takes to do 2 or 3 rooms, so I can only do downstairs OR upstairs at one time, then it has to have a rest .
 honest

I sweep the kitchen and mud room, as there are too many dust bunnies for the swiffer to pick up.


----------

